# water quality in toronto?



## wiggle (Aug 7, 2009)

I was wondering if a "sticky" thread on the water quality statistics on tap water in Toronto would be useful? It would certainly be useful for me.

For example for each municipal water system (how many of them in GTA?), provide the following vital information:

Downtown Toronto tap water:
PH: 7.4 (as tested by me)
kH: ?
gH: ?
chlorine/chloramine: which one is added?
other additives: ?
other comments: I read a post in this forum describing periodic "chlorine flushes" done by the city, during which time you should NOT do a water change


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Water parameters are fluid. pH is pretty much kept static, but GH and KH can vary as will TDS. As for chlorine flushes, I have no idea how to find out when they are doing it.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya, water parameters change constantly throughout the year. Hence it is advised to test your tap water once in a while, I do it once a month.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

KnaveTO said:


> As for chlorine flushes, I have no idea how to find out when they are doing it.


In general, after winter, or a large rainfall, they will increase the amount of chlorine in the water.


----------

